# Was brauche ich genau fürs TP 070?



## MRT (18 August 2005)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich alles brauche um ein TP 070 zu programmieren. Brauche ich da das WinCC?

mfg andi


----------



## seeba (18 August 2005)

Kannst du verwenden. Brauchst aber eigentlich nur ProTool 6.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## MRT (18 August 2005)

Hallo!

Gibts das gratis wahrscheinlich nicht oder? Und werden die Einstellungen fürs TP 070 auch mit in die CPU geladen so wie beim TD200 oder ist das anders?

mfg andi


----------



## seeba (18 August 2005)

Nein, das Panel ist Windows-basierend und komplett eigenständig! Du projektierst im WinCC/ProTool die Verbindung zur SPS und die Variablen. Software gibt es nicht kostenlos. Kostet doch bei Siemens alles Geld.  :lol:


----------



## MRT (18 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ja ich habs mir fast gedacht, überall wo Siemens drauf steht kostet was.
Ich habe im Siemens Katalog dort steht:
Die Projektierung des TP 070 erfolgt mit der Projektierungssoftware STEP 7-Micro/WIN Toolbox „TP-Designer“
Ist das beim MicroWin V4.0 dabei, ich habe bei mir nachgesehen konnte es aber nicht finden

mfg andi


----------



## seeba (18 August 2005)

Oh sorry ich habe vom TP170 gesprochen! Tut mir leid, hab da was vertauscht! Mit der S7 200 habe ich leider nicht viel zu tun aber ich denke der TP Designer wird dabei sein wie damals auch der TD Designer!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## MRT (19 August 2005)

Macht nichts, trotzdem danke!


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2005)

Hi,
TP-Designer ist, soviel ich weis, nicht dabei und kostet ca 100€.

Gruss
ANo


----------



## pixelpeter (10 April 2008)

Hallo,

zwei Fragen zum TP070 

1. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, ob ich mit WinCC auch ein TP070 projektieren kann?

2. Hat jemand einen TP-Designer zum Verkauf übrig?


Peter


----------



## godi (10 April 2008)

pixelpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zwei Fragen zum TP070
> 
> ...



Nein mit WinCC oder WinCC flexible geht das nicht.
Leider braucht das TP070 eine eigene Software. 
Siehe hier: http://support.automation.siemens.c...=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=DE

godi


----------

